# Lesser Platinum+Lemon Pastel



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

What would I get out of this combination?
And any pictures would be appreciated.. Thank you : victory:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

07 pastel lesser...
camera wont pick up her yellow tones tho... 











a paler than usual lesser, but still quite a difference...










pastel x lesser = 1:4 normal, pastel, lesser, pastel lesser
ALL chance per egg...


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

I sound really daft now. Should have knew that to be fair, but beautiful snake! Thanks for your response, how much do these go for?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

09 hatchling pastel lesser £1k+


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Ouch. But I suppose well worth it... Im looking at breeding royals, and I want to see what royals can be created that I like the look of. Would it be worth learning the basics on two normals and build my way up?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

up to you...
maybe start with a pair of pastels
if you're lucky enough to get littluns, one may well be a super...
regardless of a super or not, if you're breeding royals, you NEED pastel females


----------

